# broken jaw



## jackson3993 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have an old Stanley No.945 10 inch woodworking brace that was my fathers. The problem is, the jaws that hold the bit is broken. It is a two jaw design, with a spring clip on the end, holding the jaws together. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement set of jaws for this old Stanley? I would really like to get this fixed so I can use it again. Thanks!


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

jackson
I would check with stanley. I know you can buy them new still so I am sure you can get the part for it. They haven't changed the design of the jaws really. Same layout as far as two flat jaws with V's cut down the middle to hold the bit center. Or check ebay like this one http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Stanley...ewItemQQimsxZ20080825?IMSfp=TL0808251229r5005

and use another one for the parts. That way you know it will fit.

John


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you jump on it, here they are.

Or, just find a new or used chuck and replace that.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

There you go brand new ones even better and you dont have to take one apart and risk breaking them.

John


----------

